# Lights!!



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2013)

Would it, she asks, be possible to set up a dedicated Lights? sub-forum in the Bikes, Accessories etc section?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2013)

It is definitely _possible_ - Shaun has a glorious history of sub-forum creation ...










Whether he is _willing_ to do it is a different question!


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2013)

We're nowhere near winter yet, just watch how many new threads are created about 'em then


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2013)

T'was a pre-emptive suggestion


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

A "Winter Wonderland" section would be a good idea. Should encompass lights/mudguards/tyres/winter gear?

Quite a few threads already


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

The question is Lights!?? or no lights!???
A definate YES .. I love life!!


----------



## Davidc (19 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> A "Winter Wonderland" section would be a good idea. Should encompass lights/mudguards/tyres/winter gear?
> 
> Quite a few threads already


But lights, mudguards and tyres are all year round items ....

IMO coffeejo's suggestion was better and would be a good idea. Like helmets it's something that appears like clockwork and the threads are alarmingly similar to one another.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Aug 2013)

Davidc said:


> But lights, mudguards and tyres are all year round items ....
> 
> IMO coffeejo's suggestion was better and would be a good idea. Like helmets it's something that appears like clockwork and the threads are alarmingly similar to one another.


That is true. Some order wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2013)

Its a good idea. Just sent 4 kids armed with hope vision 1s and a few T6 lights round the campsite. The security guard was well impressed last night compared to the other ninjas.

Ps my lights are worth more than some of the bikes...


----------



## Davidc (19 Aug 2013)

Could make it lights, dynamos and batteries. They go together well.


----------

